# Items fehlen



## Ina (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe 2 Rechner über nen Router laufen. Auf beiden wird WoW gespielt und bei dem einen gehen die einträge bei BLASC und bei dem anderen wird zwar alles eingetragen nur die Items sind im Charakter-Fenster nicht zu sehen.

Ich habe Euch gestern schon meine DEBUG.TXT per Mail geschickt.

Woran könnte es denn liegen ?

Gruß, Ina


----------



## Silent Song (18. Februar 2005)

Hast du vllt bei der einen Blasc Installation die Option: Inventar zeigen deaktiviert?


----------

